# Feeling baby move - sharp pain/twinge?



## Welshie

Hi I am 16+2 and sure that I can feel baby move. Does it feel like a sharp pain or twinge? 

Thanks x x


----------



## amymarx

When Im sure its him moving about it feels more like a wee goldfish thats out of its tank and flapping about lol but I do get some sharp pains and twinges too. That might just be your ligaments stretching and pulling, though its quite hard to tell really.


----------



## Rachyroux

I think you might be getting ligament pain hun or maybe the baby is growing which causes pain. Movement, well feels like movement. And you'll know when you get it. Some people get "quickening" before actual kicks which feels like a flutter. And you'll definately know when you get kicked. Hope this helped hun. Just remember everyone's different and feels things and different stages. Some people don't get any movement until at least 24 weeks when some can experience it over a month earlier. X x


----------



## Al Syr

Baby moving feels like fishies swimming in ur uterus. You are probably feeling round ligament pain. I felt baby move for the first time at 16w3d so you will probably be feeling it already but confuse it for gas or hunger growling.


----------



## xKatie Tx

baby moving doesnt hurt at all in it the nicest feeling ever. wot u are feeling is prob growing/ligament pain. wen i first had that pain I thought it could be the baby but u will def know when u feel baby move to me it felt like popping bubbles xx


----------



## tanya

I have had some twinges when bubba has been active but I've been feeling him kick for a while now so I'm thinking what you feel is stretching, be patient it will come. 
(I have a theory about my twinges I think he's pulling the umbilical cord coz it always twinges in the same place, right where my placenta is)


----------



## Brookey

I felt him move around the same time as you, the only way I can explain it was like a muscle twitching in my stomach, but deep down if you know what I mean? Then as the weeks go on you can feel the difference between the baby rolling and actually kicking, i LOVE it!!xx


----------

